# Worst trend



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 18, 2011)

The ****iest trend you have ever seen or been involved in ... I think that dub step tops it off


----------



## Smithers (Jul 18, 2011)

I just saw the latest craze on the idiot box the other day, it's called Owling, Dumbest thing since,...Planking


----------



## scorps (Jul 18, 2011)

I hate Planking, never been involved with it, but just think its crap lol


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 18, 2011)

coning...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I just saw the latest craze on the idiot box the other day, it's called Owling, Dumbest thing since,...Planking


 


lol, i couldnt believe someone invented something even dumber than planking,....hahahaha


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 18, 2011)

Has to be planking... and any thats been born from planking.

What the heck is coning???


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 18, 2011)

not sure if im aloud to post this here

‪CONE-ING IS THE NEW PLANKING!!!!! (AlkiStevens)‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 18, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> The ****iest trend you have ever seen



The 70's


----------



## Smithers (Jul 18, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> not sure if im aloud to post this here
> 
> ‪CONE-ING IS THE NEW PLANKING!!!!! (AlkiStevens)‬&rlm; - YouTube



I expected a Hookah sitting in the middle of a table


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe a quick google search of "bagel head"
bagel head - Google Search 

all i can say is ***?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 18, 2011)

kitten_pheonix said:


> Maybe a quick google search of "bagel head"
> bagel head - Google Search
> 
> all i can say is ***?



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA That's gotta win


----------



## D3pro (Jul 18, 2011)

Mmmm... I'm hungry now.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 18, 2011)

coning it the stupid thing ive ever seen that guy need a punch hahahahahaha


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jul 18, 2011)

Smithers said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA That's gotta win



Dumbest part is its a liquid sailene thats injected and the effect only lasts a few days so they have to go back and get it again..... one thing the Japs know how to do is make money ...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 18, 2011)

Well.....this has made my day..... I can now say with confidence.... I am completely normal, (despite some opinions)
I spose different strokes for different folks LOL,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 18, 2011)

Dumbest trend I've seen?
Hipsters, they're too mainstream
Dumbest trend I've been apart of?
At Primary School in like grade 2 some older kids, some of my friends and I used to catch Bulldog Ants with sticks (at school) and make them fight Sugar Ants. It was all fun and games until I was stung. Hahaha!

Also, at your original comment, DUBSTEP IS GREAT.
As is Skrillex.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 18, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> The ****iest trend you have ever seen or been involved in ... I think that dub step tops it off


See, this is what happens when you don't take drugs, lol, I love dubstep. And snake luvver I am with you on the 70's thing. I had to live through iot and the 80's and it is beyond me why anyone would want to revive either.

EDIT: Have to admit though, since it has become trendy dubstep is not nearly as dirty as it used to be.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 18, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> See, this is what happens when you don't take drugs, lol, I love dubstep. And snake luvver I am with you on the 70's thing. I had to live through iot and the 80's and it is beyond me why anyone would want to revive either.
> 
> EDIT: Have to admit though, since it has become trendy dubstep is not nearly as dirty as it used to be.



'dirty'?
I've heard the phrase used a lot (as well as 'filthy') before the word 'dubstep', so 'dirty/filthy dubstep' but I don't know what it means, really.


----------



## ekipkcorb (Jul 18, 2011)

"grindy deep basslines" . in dubsteps case though "grindy deep used before trodden on try something new bassline"


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 18, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> 'dirty'?
> I've heard the phrase used a lot (as well as 'filthy') before the word 'dubstep', so 'dirty/filthy dubstep' but I don't know what it means, really.


Here you go:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0WiUI2tsUk&feature=related


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 18, 2011)

Hipsters.Razor Scooters.Auto tuned vocals.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 18, 2011)

Lady Ga Ga


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 18, 2011)

kitten_pheonix said:


> Maybe a quick google search of "bagel head"
> bagel head - Google Search
> 
> all i can say is ***?



haha i saw this on the news a few weeks ago! gold!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 18, 2011)

mad4400 said:


> Auto tuned vocals.


So I'm watching TV and see an ad for a toy, something like a microphone connected to a speaker. I keep watching and it makes your voice different, and also has auto-tune and 'pitch perfection'. The ad states 'Now you can be a good singer!'
It really gets to me how people think auto-tuned people sound good.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 18, 2011)

kitten_pheonix said:


> Maybe a quick google search of "bagel head"
> bagel head - Google Search
> 
> all i can say is ***?


I know that something more stupid will eventually come out but....


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 18, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0WiUI2tsUk&feature=related


That's really good


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 18, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> So I'm watching TV and see an ad for a toy, something like a microphone connected to a speaker. I keep watching and it makes your voice different, and also has auto-tune and 'pitch perfection'. The ad states 'Now you can be a good singer!'
> It really gets to me how people think auto-tuned people sound good.


Saw that ad. Some mild autotune can be good but thats just full on autotune vomit.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 18, 2011)

Owling... What The!!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 18, 2011)

Barbie... Someone gave me one of those when I was 5 and I tied a skipping rope around its neck and hung it from my bedroom door... I hated that thing.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 18, 2011)

juliedamian said:


> Owling... What The!!!
> 
> View attachment 209935


Thats awesome!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 18, 2011)

juliedamian said:


> Owling... What The!!!
> 
> View attachment 209935


They have a name for it? I've been doing it for fun for ages haaha


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 18, 2011)

i never new what owling was till today now i wish i never new


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 18, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Barbie... Someone gave me one of those when I was 5 and I tied a skipping rope around its neck and hung it from my bedroom door... I hated that thing.



I tied mine to my sisters bunk and attacked it with dragons. I wanted an Optimus Prime transformer. Stupid gender roles.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 18, 2011)

Dubstep.....planking....pfffft

I thought dogging was the latest craze....


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 18, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> I tied mine to my sisters bunk and attacked it with dragons. I wanted an Optimus Prime transformer. Stupid gender roles.



I used to melt mine, until mum hid the matches, then I used a microwave. Mum was not impressed.

As for this thread, how very triple J 

The worst trend I see is chicks who wear tights as pants... or those Jeans tights.. seriously?

...as a person who follows fashion, I could go on for hours.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 18, 2011)

equinny said:


> I used to melt mine, until mum hid the matches, then I used a microwave. Mum was not impressed.
> 
> As for this thread, how very triple J
> 
> ...


i was listing to triple j and it made me think it be great topic hahahahaha


----------



## Kyro (Jul 18, 2011)

skinny jeans on guys:lol:, makes me laugh every time I see them.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 18, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Dubstep.....planking....pfffft
> 
> I thought dogging was the latest craze....



Dogging's been around for ever. Every time the next generation of young drinkers and ravers come out dogging rises again... if you'll excuse the pun...


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope flagging never becomes a *ahem* trend... 

Flagging actually requires skill and a good set of stomach muscles...


----------



## hugsta (Jul 18, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> Dogging's been around for ever. Every time the next generation of young drinkers and ravers come out dogging rises again... if you'll excuse the pun...



Ah I see, a bit like yoyo's comes in and out of popularity when the occasion arrises for it. lol


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Straight Edge.


----------



## thals (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, apart from the planking/owling shiz, a lot of the crap that takes place on facebook, ie. those stupid fish face pouting pics, farmville,etc, twitter, iphones, combining ugg boots & minis , etc etc etc :lol:


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Pouting chicks look like ducks... I prefer the I just woke up look.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 18, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Ah I see, a bit like yoyo's comes in and out of popularity when the occasion arrises for it. lol



Interesting simile... but yes, very much like yoyos in fact lmao

Also I don't know if anyone would remember Chatter-rings? Or Elastics? I was an 80's child after all...


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 18, 2011)

Actually.. worst 'trend' IS facebook!!!!


----------



## eitak (Jul 19, 2011)

as far as duck facing goes

‪Duck face Song and Video - OFFICIAL!!!!‬&rlm; - YouTube

LMFAO


----------



## Smithers (Jul 19, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Barbie... Someone gave me one of those when I was 5 and I tied a skipping rope around its neck and hung it from my bedroom door... I hated that thing.



I set fire to my sisters Barbie's hair, I wanted it to look like G.I Joe


----------



## lgotje (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Jen (Jul 19, 2011)

Hipster jeans. No thanks, I don't want to see your butt crack.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 19, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> I tied mine to my sisters bunk and attacked it with dragons. I wanted an Optimus Prime transformer. Stupid gender roles.



Hahaha, that's awesome! I always had the action figure army men and little trucks and cars to play with. It was my brother who wanted a dolls house...



Smithers said:


> I set fire to my sisters Barbie's hair, I wanted it to look like G.I Joe



Good work!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 19, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Ah I see, a bit like yoyo's comes in and out of popularity when the occasion arrises for it. lol


 
Yoyo's where good but just like tarso now just **** trend pop up


----------



## discomat (Jul 19, 2011)

the 'guys wearing girls jeans' trend... Horrible! 




Also the 'Jersey Shore wannabe' trend. Both of these are ruining society


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2011)

tattoo's.... it was cool until more people have them than don't have them.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 19, 2011)

Snowman said:


> tattoo's.... it was cool until more people have them than don't have them.



A lot of people, like myself, dont have tattoos to be 'cool' though.... in fact, for the most part you wouldnt know i have them unless i wanted to show you. Its the scrag tags and tatts just for the sake of having one that are giving tattoos a tacky image.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 19, 2011)

Me and my friend were crouching on the bench at lunchtime today at school and hooting everytime someone came past lmao we got some strange looks.



Snowman said:


> tattoo's.... it was cool until more people have them than don't have them.


IMO they were never cool and never will be.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 19, 2011)

Just saying. There are people without tattoo and there are sheep. I like to be different so I'm tattoo free now.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 19, 2011)

Snowman said:


> Just saying. There are people without tattoo and there are sheep. I like to be different so I'm tattoo free now.



So all of us tattooed people are sheep? well BAAAAAA! Proud to be a sheep!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 19, 2011)

No he's saying tattoo's are no longer or for the most part an art of expression, more just like a peice of crappy quasi emo art that you got because you thought it was cool.

I got mine because it was a tradition that me and my sister started, each time we travel a new country we get a tattoo.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 19, 2011)

Snowman said:


> Just saying. There are people without tattoo and there are sheep. I like to be different so I'm tattoo free now.


 Mate I'm covered from my feet doesn't make us all sheep they just more accepted than years ago more people tattoo I remember when I tattoo my head and face people said I wad crazy hahahha


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 19, 2011)

I personally will never get a tattoo as they are expensive and I dont see the appeal. But I dont think people with tattoos are stupid or whatever, I'd just never personally get one.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 19, 2011)

I was the same when I was your age, I hated all piercings and what not but my opinion just changed.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 19, 2011)

I know a trend that everyone will agree is stupid - smoking. Smoking used to be "cool" but now its the opposite. It costs thousands of dollars a year and of course it is deadly. I think tobacco should be made illegal like Marijuana (god thats hard to spell)



Snakeluvver2 said:


> I was the same when I was your age, I hated all piercings and what not but my opinion just changed.


Hope my opinion doesnt change, I want to spend the money on reptiles of course


----------



## SYNeR (Jul 19, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> See, this is what happens when you don't take drugs, lol, I love dubstep. And snake luvver I am with you on the 70's thing. I had to live through iot and the 80's and it is beyond me why anyone would want to revive either.
> 
> EDIT: Have to admit though, since it has become trendy dubstep is not nearly as dirty as it used to be.



I find too much Dubstep to be extremely cheesy; especially the heavier stuff.
May as well just listen to hard drum & bass, IMO.

The only artists I've come across I like are Burial (!!!), Shackleton and Benga.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 19, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> I find too much Dubstep to be extremely cheesy; especially the heavier stuff.
> May as well just listen to hard drum & bass, IMO.
> 
> The only artists I've come across I like are Burial (!!!), Shackleton and Benga.


Funny, I think the opposite, the new stuff is girly and lame.


----------



## PaulH (Jul 19, 2011)

Eighties hot fluro


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 19, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> No he's saying tattoo's are no longer or for the most part an art of expression, more just like a peice of crappy quasi emo art that you got because you thought it was cool.
> 
> I got mine because it was a tradition that me and my sister started, each time we travel a new country we get a tattoo.



god id be covered if i did that =S

do you just get a small one??


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 19, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I know a trend that everyone will agree is stupid - smoking. Smoking used to be "cool" but now its the opposite. It costs thousands of dollars a year and of course it is deadly. I think tobacco should be made illegal like Marijuana (god thats hard to spell)
> 
> 
> Hope my opinion doesnt change, I want to spend the money on reptiles of course



[deleted] Alcohol should be illegalised, it kills you so much quicker.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 19, 2011)

States of mind are fast becoming trends as well though. Look at the whole rebel, revolutionary thing. "I'm a Revolutionary I am! With a capital 'R' and everything!" Yah, join the queue, it's over there...


----------



## K3nny (Jul 19, 2011)

heads up 
'Leisure diving' craze creates splash online

although sounds and looks way better than planking (the motherload) or coning (son of planking)


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 19, 2011)

> Marijuana should be legalised, smoking should be kept the way it is.
> Alcohol should be illegalised, it kills you so much quicker.



Gah your one of those people. 
If Pot was legallised the generation I'm not all proud to be part of would achieve less than what we already do now. 
I don't feel sorry for anyone who is taken drugs/alcohol and ended up in a bad way. There's more than enough information out there to poke stick on why you shouldn't or why you should moderate yourself.



> god id be covered if i did that =S
> 
> do you just get a small one??



Haha I would have more if I started when I was 1  
But coming from a single parents family really restricted my holidays. 
It's a medium sized one on my ribs, the next one will be a tree snake coiling around a vintage microphone on the other ribs. 
Should get that after november 

Oh the whole Aussie Pride crap, and Southern Cross tattoos.


----------



## saximus (Jul 19, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> [deleted] Alcohol should be illegalised, it kills you so much quicker.


Ridiculous comment from someone with no experience. 
I have seen first hand what marijuana abuse does to a person. I now no longer speak to my oldest "friend" because of what it turned him into.

Tatts are a tricky one. I've seen some shockers and thought "what sort of fool gets that?" but then all of mine have important meanings to me so maybe something that looks silly to others could be special to the person


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yer wait untill your mate with so much potential decides to not go to school any more and cuts off his middle finger because it was being rude and it seemed funny at the time.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 19, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Marijuana should be legalised, smoking should be kept the way it is.Alcohol should be illegalised, it kills you so much quicker.


 You've got to be joking.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah. Having seen marijuana psychosis first hand I think I'll side on "I think not..."


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> Ridiculous comment from someone with no experience.
> I have seen first hand what marijuana abuse does to a person. I now no longer speak to my oldest "friend" because of what it turned him into.
> 
> Tatts are a tricky one. I've seen some shockers and thought "what sort of fool gets that?" but then all of mine have important meanings to me so maybe something that looks silly to others could be special to the person


I meant that marijuana should be legalised, but it should be taken in moderation



snakeluvver said:


> I guess you think crack, cocaine and heroin should be legalised too? *No.*
> You have no experience with those things. Neither do I, but I know for a fact how harmful smoking is, its scientifically proven. Why would we believe you going against the common sense idea - have you smoked before? *I haven't smoked. My dad does. My sister does. Actually, I want smoking to be illegalised. I know a guy that used to take drugs. Ages ago. He went to jail a few times. He's stopped everything except smoking.*


There.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 20, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Explain why. Just TRY to think of a plausible reason why. My Grandmother used to smoke A LOT and she's been left with serious lung problems. Sure, marijuana is probably not as bad as people make out, but its still bad and its illegal for a reason.
> I guess you think crack, cocaine and heroin should be legalised too?
> You have no experience with those things. Neither do I, but I know for a fact how harmful smoking is, its scientifically proven. Why would we believe you going against the common sense idea - have you smoked before?


Try and think of a plausible reason alcohol is legalized.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 20, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Marijuana should be legalised, smoking should be kept the way it is.
> Alcohol should be illegalised, it kills you so much quicker.


 
Why should I have to breath your smoke screw that band all 3


----------

